# Felt bad bought a rat and shes preg.



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

okay, so I felt bad for this one rattie who was in a aquarium at the pet store so I shelled out the five dollars for her. She is getting a little bulgy, and I think she is pregnant. I do not know much about preg females. I have never had one. Main concern is when is the proper time to remove the males?. I do not want another litter of rats.


----------



## boufurfio (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm no expert but from what I know, few days before pregnancy...I'm understanding you mean the males sharing her cage? WHy did you put males and females together if you didn't want a litter ? If you meant the babies, about 4 1/2 weeks old


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the general rule of thumb is 5 weeks. You can do it sooner, but most seem to say 5 weeks on the dot is perfect. 

(N.B. I have no experience with breeding personally, but that's what I gather is the general idea.) 

edit: oh, I misunderstood - I thought you meant when to remove the male babies... although I can't see why you'd put a female (pregnant or not) in with makes..?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Before the fifth week begins. I did 4.5 weeks, as they were already done nursing. I assume you mean remove the male babies? 

Can you post a picture of her stretching out?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Where are all these pet stores that everybody finds pregnant females at? Like how are there that many irresponsible stores


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Its basically any store that is not a Petsmart. (though they sometimes have screw ups.) Rats are feeders to 75 percent of stores. Who cares if a female is pregnant if she is going to be dead. Further more, people are not all that smart most of the time. They see a female rat and because they see a urethral opening, they think penis and put females in with males.
But the end all is that most stores put males and females together because feeder purchases heavily outnumber pet purchases. (In most stores other than Petsmart)


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I have my females with females I did not breed this rat like i said i felt bad she was in a tank with about 30 other rats and they were mixed. I had a female I wanted to get another one my intention was going to a breeder, but when I seen her my heart sunk. Yes, I was talking about the babies. Because I hear people say 3 weeks then others 4 so I was unsure. I just wanted to prepare. So thank you everyone who helped 

I will try to get a pic, but she hides a lot.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I'm surprised at all these pregnant pet store rats...both Petco & Petsmart here only ever carry males & I know that Petco does sell them as feeders as they are labelled 'small, medium, large' but they are always males its even labelled on the tank 'small male rat, medium male rat etc.' The only place that ever mixed their rats was the exotic pet shop I worked at for a couple months, but their store was full of reptiles & they were constantly breeding their rats =/....just sucks that major chain stores are doing this!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I was kind of disturbed how many rats there were in the cage. It was like a 10-15 gallon tank with 30 rats, and they were all huddled in a corner. The new addition i named her lita is in quarentine before she goes in with Gimpshy. The ladies at the pet store were highly annoyed, when I wanted to pick her up and look at her eyes, body, etc for anything out of the ordinary. I could tell in her tone. When I asked if the males and females were seperated. Her answer was :well we get rats in all the time they don't breed until they get bigger." and they were at least 6 weeks. So it made me made that is mainly why I took her I wanted to make her comfy so she can deliver her baby in peace. The situation when I went into that place had me peeved especially when I seen two mini pot belly pigs in a small ass cage, and was over feeding them

Sorry just irrisponisble pet stores make me mad it was my first, and last time I ever go there.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You don't want to intro her to another female while pregnant. She should be kept in a birthing cage until she gives birth, and you should socialize her as much as possible prior to that it will help things along.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

oh I know I just called it quarentine. I don't want to stress her out, and she is very social a pure shoulder rat although she is hormonal. When I went to give her fresh veggies, and get her fresh water she did snip.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She may have bad eye sight if she is super social but nips?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

She seems fine, just when I mess with her stuff like if im cleaning the cage, and I put something in a different spot she will figit with things, and scoot them to where she wants it. It just started recently started nipping.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It may be pregnancy hormones. That's not a great sign, so immerse her quickly and teach her no. My girl never nipped before but once she had her kits she was blooding anyone around the cage that wasn't me -- and I mean AROUND. My rats don't bite through bars but she was charging the bars to get a piece of them. She never ever once tried it on me though because I had her full trust; she would even drag my hand into her nest to groom me and let me see her babies. My girl stopped nipping once she ceased nursing entirely and now can be handled by anyone again.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

She seems to know the word No as I told her that when she nipped then she went to my thumb and nibbled it. She tries to nip but when I say no she stops.


----------



## boufurfio (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh sorry, I misunderstood, I thought why would males and female be together ?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there a way to def tell if she is preg. I mean she looks like it she is hormonal, but I am not really sure as to when I should be expecting kits.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Avet can and estimated size and arrival.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like an awful store =/ glad you got her & shes safe. Would love to see pics of the mama & that way ppl can tell you how far along she is also


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

if i can get her to pose lol she is always hiding, and I do not want to stress her out. I already have 4 two small ones that are still babies, and 2 adult males. They only interact near play time and I supervise them. Mama will be the added 5th so I do need to get more cages. The rat store is awful they put feeder rats in a bag, and the pets in a box. To top it off they grab them by the tails.


----------

